# Safety glasses



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody have any input on a good brand of safety glasses/goggles? Our first couple exteriors this year have large porch ceilings that will need some serious scraping. Looking for a goggle type I suppose, something comfortable to wear. As always, thanks in advance guys.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

I buy glasses that are designed as shooting protection.
Wrap - around. Not goggles.
The are safety rated, come in clear, polarized, and yellow.
Available at any place that sells fire arms, or Walmart etc.
Inexpensive $9-$15


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

i have always wanted to try a pair of bolle goggles, but have not needed goggles very often. check out this website they look comfy http://www.bollesafety.us/Products


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Those bolle goggles look awesome. I'm sure they're not cheap but they look pretty durable. I'm sick of getting stuff in my eyes, sometimes the safety glasses just aren't enough.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had binz drip onto my eyeball, I had my safety glasses on for the scraping part took them off for the binz and it dripped right into my eye, damn that burned so bad, I had a couple red dots on my eyeball for 2 months, vision was a tad bit blury for a week or two.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I had binz drip onto my eyeball, I had my safety glasses on for the scraping part took them off for the binz and it dripped right into my eye, damn that burned so bad, I had a couple red dots on my eyeball for 2 months, vision was a tad bit blury for a week or two.


I once had bleach fall in my eyes. Everything started turning gray, I went and got it flushed but I was super light sensitive for 2 weeks. Still am a bit to this day . After I got it flushed I went back to work and I was cutting eave board to Gutters And what looked like a perfectly straight line to me was a mess of paint all on the gutters as well!


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a metal filing fall into my eye when I was grinding something... I was you g and dumb and just carries on with my day... It was so irritating! It kept scratching and burning. Anyway I went to the hospital 2 days later and they said it rusted I to my eye. They had to get a special dremel tool with a bit on the end to shave a layer off my eye to get it out. It hurt so bad!!! I had to wear a patch for a week after, I looked like a pirate 

I wear my glass all the time now..... My eye is fine now also, no long term problems


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

I was on a job last summer repaint and reglaze on about 100 double hung six panes.... Ended up with a funky left eye after glass twice......There are some sun/safety goggles that work well contractor grade .. I'll look for the website


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Always wear your safety glasses, I have clear and tinted now that I uses pretty much every day.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I once had bleach fall in my eyes. Everything started turning gray, I went and got it flushed but I was super light sensitive for 2 weeks. Still am a bit to this day . After I got it flushed I went back to work and I was cutting eave board to Gutters And what looked like a perfectly straight line to me was a mess of paint all on the gutters as well!


I had a backpack pump sprayer, the hose blow out and got some bleach in the eye, I actually liked the binz in the eye more, the bleach messed up my vision for a couple weeks, the binz a couple of days. Yes my cut lines did look like crap unless I closed the bad eye. I ended up wearing an eye patch for a couple weeks at work. The binz felt like a blow torch at first, the bleach just hurt not burned.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I use clear and tinted glasses also, but they're just for menial tasks, or for walking and driving around. Any time I grind, pressure wash, spray, or jam a bunch of epoxy paint around some nuts and bolts, its done in nothing less then a full face respirator.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PAINTGIRL2913 said:


> I was just posting about this earlier. I found it at a tradeshow in St. Lois
> they are great. we have been wearing them for the last few months on our job site in Houston.
> 
> REMOVED SPAM LINK


Cool thanks. Those look a lot sturdier than the ones I get at SW. Can't change the film cartridge in mine either.:thumbsup:


----------

